# So confused right now about gaining weight!! HELP!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

hey guys

Right o.k unless my scales have gone mad according to them for 3 weeks ive not gained any weight. infact some times it says ive lost weight.

Its just not possible... What is going on?

1. I while bulking barely do any cardio, 5min warm up, 10 min cool down each day. (5 times a week) and about hour on a sunday

2. I train monday-friday (seperate groups, 1 hour a day) Dont talk about changing routine or moving it around as its feeling great at moment with vast improvements.

3. I eat like a bloody machine!!!!

Literally every day this is a MINIMUM intake.

1. I eat every 2 hours without fail every day of the week.

2. Meal variations:

100g Porridge/1 banana/hand full raisins (twice a day)

200g chicken/100g rice/40g vegtables (once a day)

200g steak/100g pasta/40g vegtables (once a day)

150g salmon/200g sweet potatoe/40g vegtables (once a day)

Maybe a wholemeal bread sandwhich with chiken or tuna

On top i am taking supplements:

Multimvitmans

Cod liver oil tablets

400ml milk with Reflex instant mass (twice a day)

water and Reflex instant whey waking up

water and Reflex instant whey going to sleep

Water and Reflex growth matrix after training

Water and reflex tri-matrix evolution before training with cafine

SERIOUSLY if you break that down its a HUGE amount of cash and at least 4000-5000 calories of GOOD stuff a day. No junk, no crisps, choc or snack foods.

I cant hit the 14stone mark. It just wont let me

What tips to really throw some more calories in there some how without being sick from overeating constantyl


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No eggs?

Probably the best whole source of protein going.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

double wooper from burger king haha....if only that was the way lol

that is a tricky 1 to be honest. by looking at your diet you drink a lot of shakes wonder if thats the problem??? wonder if you could swop the shakes for eggs or put raw eggs in your shakes mate


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> No eggs?
> 
> Probably the best whole source of protein going.


Must admit there isnt. I need to get one of those egg boil machines so i can rack em up and snack on em with meals and really get some extra in there. That would work.

I already spend enough time in the kitchen. lol.

I do lack on eggs but assumed getting so much protien already. Over 300grams a day it wouldnt matter much. + carbs are growth


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like me mate when i am bulking, i had to go mad with food to hit 250lb!

I suggest eating all your meals as you are but add in some cheat food, a little bit of pizza or a bit of ice cream every couple of days.

Also i am a big believer in eating 2-3 whole eggs with every meal besides post work out.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just eat more, sounds like I'm trying to be an **** mate but if your body is saying no with that amount of food.. you need to increase it. It doesn't matter if soft lad can bulk on 3000 cals or matey needs 6000.. they aren't you.

I'm quite lucky, I need **** all in the way of food to make me grow properly. Just adjust your portions a bit


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Eggs carry very good nutrients. I'd add those in, maybe throw them in your shakes if you have a blender as said, or any way you prefer.

Get some olive oil in your shakes aswell for some good fats. :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> double wooper from burger king haha....if only that was the way lol
> 
> that is a tricky 1 to be honest. by looking at your diet you drink a lot of shakes wonder if thats the problem??? wonder if you could swop the shakes for eggs or put raw eggs in your shakes mate


shakes are only at really critical tim though. rest of day its solid food...

Hmmm. egs in shakes it is then


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Just eat more, sounds like I'm trying to be an **** mate but if your body is saying no with that amount of food.. you need to increase it. It doesn't matter if soft lad can bulk on 3000 cals or matey needs 6000.. they aren't you.
> 
> I'm quite lucky, I need **** all in the way of food to make me grow properly. Just adjust your portions a bit


So... how about i add 2 eggs to each shake and blend up another 100grams of oats into them for carbs.

I can boost my carb level up with oates no?


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Diet looks solid mate, i strugled to get to 14, naw am finding it the same 2 get to 15, whole eggs are a must, olive oil in cals 2 bump cals up, or another thing i did was hme made weight gain shakes, 100 oats, 3eggs, scoop whey, tblspn honey, 2 tblsn p.butter, 1 banana and add 1/2 pint milk, wack it in blender bout 700cals, sounds heavy but its wel nice m8


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> So... how about i add 2 eggs to each shake and blend up another 100grams of oats into them for carbs.
> 
> I can boost my carb level up with oates no?


You can do mate you don't have to do anything drastic, just trial out an additional 250 cal for a week or two and see what happens. Need more? Add it in


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

O.k thanks for the advice guys...

Im gonna get imaginative with my shakes and start using a blender and adding more healty foods, peanut butters, eggs etc etc 

And adding raw egg... hows this work.. literally crack it open straight into the shake?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> Diet looks solid mate, i strugled to get to 14, naw am finding it the same 2 get to 15, whole eggs are a must, olive oil in cals 2 bump cals up, or another thing i did was hme made weight gain shakes, 100 oats, 3eggs, scoop whey, tblspn honey, 2 tblsn p.butter, 1 banana and add 1/2 pint milk, wack it in blender bout 700cals, sounds heavy but its wel nice m8


O.k great advice


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good advice yeah if you want to go completely OTT and add unnecessary cals

As for eggs it depends, British hens are vaccinated against salmonella, if they come from abroad like France they may not be.. so baring that in mind I blend & nuke mine for 2 mins to heat them up.. then add them to a shake mate. However I drank them raw for a long time with no problems


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Remember too, no-one has mentioned this yet....your body will only grow so much in a given time, stick at what your munching and you WILL eventually grow again.

Any excess cals are gonna make you fat, so be careful.

gaining naturally is a slow game, anyone can gain [email protected], but im assuming you want nice lean gains, take your time, get stronger and eat consistently over 6 months.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Good advice from youngun - diet seems low in fats.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Remember too, no-one has mentioned this yet....your body will only grow so much in a given time, stick at what your munching and you WILL eventually grow again.
> 
> Any excess cals are gonna make you fat, so be careful.
> 
> gaining naturally is a slow game, anyone can gain [email protected], but im assuming you want nice lean gains, take your time, get stronger and eat consistently over 6 months.


Fair enough! And going to add pleny fresh fish into diet as well now. Minimum of 4 pieces of fish a week


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

you should eat a rice cake with that fish haha

thats good advice from five-o mate


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Are you getting stronger still? If so stop worrying about the scales and just make sure you're lifting more weight or more reps each week. If needing to bump up cals, it'd be easier if you laid out your daily diet but as per the meals you've said you eat here's a few ideas

1.100g Porridge/1 banana/hand full raisins (twice a day)

2.200g chicken/100g rice/40g vegtables (once a day)

3.200g steak/100g pasta/40g vegtables (once a day)

4.150g salmon/200g sweet potatoe/40g vegtables (once a day)

5.Maybe a wholemeal bread sandwhich with chiken or tuna

1. Needs a protein source - eggs and/or whey/casein blend will mix well. Add milk and PB for extra cals.

2-5. Add 20ml extra virgin olive oil to one meal at a time until you start gaining again.

Start snacking on nuts with meals, add milk, PB, olive oil to any additional shakes you have. Don't be afraid of adding some "dirty" foods, although health wise cleaner the better. But a couple of high cal junk orientated meals at a weekend may do you well if struggling to eat enough. Just ensure a protein drink before hand if it's lacking in that area.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Remember too, no-one has mentioned this yet....your body will only grow so much in a given time, stick at what your munching and you WILL eventually grow again.
> 
> Any excess cals are gonna make you fat, so be careful.
> 
> gaining naturally is a slow game, anyone can gain [email protected], but im assuming you want nice lean gains, take your time, get stronger and eat consistently over 6 months.


Interesting piece of information Fivo-O thanks.

I also think you should try Con's idea. If you are consistently eating that meal plan and struggling to put on weight throw a couple of eggs into every meal, see where that takes you. If you're still struggling get down to burger king 2 / 3 times a week - thousands of calories in some of their meal deals.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

All4n said:


> Are you getting stronger still? If so stop worrying about the scales and just make sure you're lifting more weight or more reps each week. If needing to bump up cals, it'd be easier if you laid out your daily diet but as per the meals you've said you eat here's a few ideas
> 
> 1.100g Porridge/1 banana/hand full raisins (twice a day)
> 
> ...


Yea loving the diet plan there chap and aint far off my revised one  Good info and good portions there!

THanks chap. positive reps.... ah the tweeking of diets is a non stop process aint it!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

with your water n relfex shakes put in 40 g of oats take along with your breakfast and as a post workout shake. works for me, healthy weight gaining shake man.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Im no epert but doesnt it say that franco columbo lost weight between competitions and had to bulk up eating things like pizza to fill out?( laughing at arnie at the time?)


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Olive oil and peanut butter are good for bumping up kcals.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Good advice from youngun - diet seems low in fats.


x3


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

thingamiyjig said:


> Im no epert but doesnt it say that franco columbo lost weight between competitions and had to bulk up eating things like pizza to fill out?( laughing at arnie at the time?)


yea in arnolds book it says franco used to eat carbs (pasta) by the load up untill the comp to fill out, while all the other lads at golds were heavily cutting


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If you are not getting weight or getting stronger I was always told to up your daily cals intake by 250, give it a week or two then keep doing this until you start growing again.

Worked for me.


----------

